# I think I'm sub-20. Thoughts?



## Halqrius (Jan 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21
avg of 100: 19.84

(summary at the bottom)

Time List:
1. 17.60 R L F' L2 D R' B' U' B R L2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R 
2. 18.98 L2 U2 F B' R' B' D' F R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' 
3. 21.11 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R F2 D R2 D F' R' D' L' U 
4. 21.63 B D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' R2 B F U' B' F2 D L D2 
5. 19.90 F2 L D2 R D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B L R2 U B2 R' F' R D2 
6. 22.29 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R' F L F' U' L D L B' D' 
7. 19.42 L2 B U D' R' U' R L' D2 R2 F' R2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U 
8. 21.03 R2 D2 R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F R D2 F D L2 B' U' F' D' 
9. 19.79 F' R2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 U' R' F U2 B2 
10. 16.52 B2 R U L' U R2 D2 F' U' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F B2 D2 L2 
11. 17.99 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' L D' R2 D' B F2 D2 U' R 
12. 17.88 B' D' F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B' U2 R' F2 L2 B R' 
13. 18.95 U R D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 U2 R D R2 B' F2 D2 B D2 U' 
14. 21.98 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' B' U L' D' L F' 
15. (26.37) D B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' F2 D' B L' D' L' U B' L' 
16. 19.56 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 D' F2 L F D2 R U B' R F2 
17. 24.21 D U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R B L' U L F R' D2 F2 L2 
18. 15.80 D R L2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 R' B' U R D B2 F' 
19. 22.43 B' D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R U' B F2 D' L F2 
20. 24.27 B2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U L' B2 F U2 B2 L' U' B2 U 
21. 20.27 B2 L R2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F' D R' U F2 D' L' B' R 
22. 22.31 B' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R' F2 U2 B L' R' B2 D 
23. 15.04 U2 F R2 U2 B R' U' D2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U B2 
24. 23.51 B2 R2 B' R U2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 L2 D2 U' L B R' D' F2 U 
25. 20.43 U' L B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 F R2 F D2 U' L' U2 
26. 19.75 U2 L' B' L2 B L2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 L' F R F2 U B2 
27. 19.59 U' L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B R' B' D' B' R U' 
28. 25.88 U' B2 U2 F D' R' U' L' B' U2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 
29. (26.10) B D' R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' D2 B' F' D' F' L' B' D2 
30. 18.66 D U2 F2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B D B U' R U' F' U' B 
31. 17.08 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D' F' U2 B' U2 B2 D B' D2 
32. 16.43 L' F2 L B2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R2 D' L' D' F' L2 R' F R' F 
33. 23.14 B2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' D B' F2 D L' F' U' B' D' 
34. 22.27 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B' D U2 F R D' U' L2 R' 
35. (27.35) B U F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R B2 L B D' F' R2 D' B2 D' 
36. 21.28 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 F' D R D F' L' D' L' U2 L' 
37. 20.95 L' B2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F' D L' U F L2 U B F2 
38. 24.84 F2 U D2 B' R' F R2 F' R L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' 
39. 17.68 U B' R2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L R B2 U2 R2 F' U R F' D2 L2 D' 
40. 21.16 U' R' L' U B' L' D' F' L' R2 D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B D2 R2 B2 
41. 19.69 R U2 B2 D U' B2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 F' D2 L U B D' L' U2 
42. 20.72 L' U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U' F' L U B' L2 B 
43. 18.16 F2 D' F U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R F U' F2 L' D2 R2 
44. 22.57 B' D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U' L D2 F D' R2 U R' F2 
45. 18.90 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U L U R2 F' U B F' R' F D 
46. 20.22 R2 B2 L' D B' R B2 R L2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F D 
47. 20.41 R' F2 U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R2 U L' F L B' D2 F' D2 U 
48. 19.94 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F R D U F' L2 D B R' D 
49. (14.11) R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L' U2 B' U F2 L' U' 
50. 19.58 L' F' R' U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D' L' F U2 L2 D' R D' 
51. 15.96 L2 B R2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B' U' L2 D' B2 L' U2 
52. 16.45 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B' D' L2 
53. 21.51 B' L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L' B2 R2 B' U B L2 F' R F' 
54. 16.95 L U D F D2 L' F2 B2 U2 D L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D R' B' 
55. 22.07 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 L D2 U2 F L2 F' D R' D2 
56. 17.37 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 R D2 L2 D' B' L' F2 R' D 
57. (14.67) D2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U L' D F D2 F R' F2 R F' 
58. 19.52 U2 R F2 D2 L' R' D2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 D' B' U' R U2 L F2 U' 
59. 18.64 D' L' F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 R' F2 R' B F L B' 
60. (13.18) B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F' R2 D' L2 D' L R B U2 
61. 19.79 F D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R D' F L U F2 L F 
62. (14.44) B' L' D2 B D' F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D F2 R' 
63. 16.61 D F B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 B L B' R' D' U F 
64. 21.44 R L U F' D F2 B' U' F' D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 
65. 21.18 B2 D F U2 L' B' R B' U2 B R2 L2 F D2 F L2 U2 B' U R 
66. 22.56 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' U R' D L' B D' L2 U F 
67. 17.19 L2 U F R F2 L2 B' L2 D B2 L D2 L U2 F2 R2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 
68. 16.76 F2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U R' U B F U B' L' B2 L U' 
69. 17.69 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R' U' F2 L' F L' D F2 D L 
70. 20.77 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F' L' R2 D R D2 R2 
71. (32.63) D' F2 L D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B F' D B2 L2 R' D 
72. 18.12 D B' L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 L' B R F2 D' F R B 
73. 22.86 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F U2 R2 D' F2 L' D2 L2 U' B' 
74. (13.98) R' B2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 F D' L F2 R2 U2 B' F 
75. 19.07 B R' L B' U R U' B R2 U2 D2 L' F2 R2 L B2 D2 R F2 
76. 19.69 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 B' D' R B D F' U' L F R' 
77. 21.89 R' U' L' D2 B U B' D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 F' B' R2 U 
78. 21.44 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U F2 L' U2 F' D U2 F2 U B' F' 
79. 19.05 U' R F' L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L D L' U2 F2 L U B' 
80. 15.41 B R' L' U' B' R F' L D' F D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F U2 
81. 24.17 B2 D' F2 D2 R U2 B R2 L2 U2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F U' 
82. (DNF(20.74)) R' D B U F U' R L' F L D2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 
83. 23.31 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L F D F U B' U L' D' R2 
84. 22.08 U L2 D' F' D B' R' F' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R B2 R U 
85. 18.27 L D2 L' F2 L B2 R B2 R D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R F2 D' U' R2 F 
86. 18.93 D2 R F L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' L F2 D2 B' F' U' 
87. 20.55 B2 U' B2 D F D' R D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' 
88. 19.31 R D2 U2 F D2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 B D' F D2 B U' B' U2 F' 
89. 20.93 U' R' F2 R' U' F R U2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F' U' 
90. 18.26 F' U B D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' B' R F 
91. 16.61 B D2 F D2 F' D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R B D' B2 D R' B' F' 
92. 22.76 B' R' D R U' F2 B2 R2 F' D' R2 U2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
93. 16.14 U' L' B D2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D F R' D2 B' F' R B2 
94. 17.87 R2 D F' B2 U2 L F D B U2 L' F2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 L F2 
95. 20.18 R D U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 R' F2 U2 D' B U F' U2 F2 R' 
96. 17.30 F' R2 F U2 B U2 R2 B D2 B L2 F2 L B D' L F D' R2 D' L' 
97. 17.96 L D' R' D2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 R D2 U2 B2 F R D' F2 D' L' F' 
98. 20.60 R D2 R' F R2 D' B U L F' U2 R D2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' 
99. 15.96 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' D' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R 
100. 22.98 U' R' D R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U R' B F2 D' F' L F2 D2

Best averages
mo3: 15.80
ao5: 16.56
ao12: 17.48
ao50: 19.07
Best single: 13.18 (also my best timed non-handscramble solve since I switched to zz)

Also, this was done in 2 50 solve sessions over 2 days


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 21, 2022)

I think you are just barely sub-20. maybe 0.25 slower and not sub-20. 


Good job on your progress!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't think a sub-20 ao100 can confirm that you are sub-20, I usually consider ao200 or even better ao500. 100 solves might seem a lot, but sometimes we just have good days/sessions.

However, I always consider my ao100 as my average just to be more motivated. 

Keep practicing, you're almost there!!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 21, 2022)

Personally I think ao100's are just to small to count as your average, I usually consider myself sub-x after an ao200 or ao500 like @bulkocuber says. I would personally be completely ok with using an ao100 as my average but my mind would never be able to rest not knowing for sure. Good luck with becoming sub-20 if you haven't already!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't think aoX is a good way to measure your global average


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2022)

Yeah an ao100 is small, esp to me since I’ve done ao1200 in a day. Just go by if you had to solve a random scramble, what do you think the worst time you would get is assuming no exec mistakes or something.


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 22, 2022)

I usually use ao1000 as a marker for my global, but for slower averages it tends to be find to use smaller sample sizes. When you're pretty new to an event, your ao5 basically is your global. So I think for just sub 20 ao100 could be fine

But you are just barely sub 20


----------

